# :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning is proud to offer some great new products for the Mk5, EOS, Passat and A3. We will plan on updating this thread with more products as they are released so be sure to check back often. Please contact us with any questions you might have. 

Clicking on the photo will take you directly to our site.




*OEM Euro Switch*
Give your car more lighting options with a OEM Euro switch. A direct replacement for the OEM headlight switch that includes all factory positions and extra positions for:
Marker Lights 
Fog Lights (if equipped) 
Marker lights with Fog Lights (if equipped) 
Rear Fog * (some models may require coding)
* Note: Coding with VAG-COM is required to enable specific features on certain models.



*InPro Smoked Mirror Lens Set*
A direct replacement for the OEM clear unit with a stylish smoked look. A quick and easy upgrade to help set your car apart from the rest. Fits Mk5 Golf and Jetta.


*ECS Dogbone Mount Kit*
The ECS dogbone mount insert works with the OEM rubber bushing to provide a better, more rigid, connection between the transmission mount and subframe. Less movement in the system will result in smoother shifts and less engine movement under heavy acceleration. Made of a 70A Torque durometer polyurethane. Kit includes dogbone insert, retaining washer, centering washer and new stretch bolt. Installation instructions are available on our website. *Free Shipping!!!!*
*More Products Coming Soon!!!*



_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 5:02 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Since you guys do Audi parts too, do you know if the classier looking 2007 Audi TT headlight switch would be a plug and play transplant?








We have also been looking for the mk5 GTI/R32 DSG knob too. Any word on availability on that?










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:21 AM 10-9-2006_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Whats up guys (ECS) ,
question on the Atmosheric Blow Off Valve For VAG 2.0 FSi Turbo Engines..i have read some articles on the valve from forge motorsports employees themselves they claim no common BOV effects that will alter performance such as running rich or other elements that a BOV presents...have you come across any testimonials on this product or just forward your orders to forge and let them do the work??? thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Since you guys do Audi parts too, do you know if the classier looking 2007 Audi TT headlight switch would be a plug and play transplant?

The 2007 TT parts should be available to us in about a month. At that point we will begin importing some of these parts and will be able test fitment. Keep an eye out for some updates sometime in the near future!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_Whats up guys (ECS) ,
question on the Atmosheric Blow Off Valve For VAG 2.0 FSi Turbo Engines..i have read some articles on the valve from forge motorsports employees themselves they claim no common BOV effects that will alter performance such as running rich or other elements that a BOV presents...have you come across any testimonials on this product or just forward your orders to forge and let them do the work??? thanks

We experienced the same results in our own testing and did not experience any negative effects. It will give you a bit more sound as it does blow off quite a bit.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

hey thanks ECS i just ordered the BOV thanks for thw quick shipment i will def reccomend you guys to other owners as well....do you have any sound clips from this product on an auto trans? and also will the CEL come on? i heard it wasnt suppposed to...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_hey thanks ECS i just ordered the BOV thanks for thw quick shipment i will def reccomend you guys to other owners as well....do you have any sound clips from this product on an auto trans? and also will the CEL come on? i heard it wasnt suppposed to...

Thank you for the order! 
We don't have any sound clip information available at the moment and after a quick search I didn't come up with anything, I'll keep digging.
As for the CEL, you shouldn't have any issues that would cause it to come on.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Everything I have ever ordered from ECS is shipped fast with great customer service there, I highly recommend them!


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (jaxJetta1.8t)*

yes i had free ground shipping and the part is expected in 3 days! thanks for the feedback ecs


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*

Thanks again for all the comments everyone!
We've added some installed pics of the InPro Smoked Mirror Lens Set as well as installation instructions.
Install instructions can be found *here* in PDF format.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

do the smoked or clear bumper side markers for the jetta also fit the EOS? as opposed to the ugly orange relectors?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*

Second that, I've been lookin for clear replacements for a while. I know that they are pretty easy to pop in and out when replacing the bulb.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (aflaedge)*

I find it fascinating today that there is a trend among some people who choose to perceive amber turn signal lenses as unattractive. I think clear or smoked lenses reek of boy racer aftermarket rice, just as pitiful as coffee can exhausts or absurd rear wings. For years beginning in the late 60's, German cars were always ahead of everyone else in terms of safety by clearly distinguishing turn signals (amber) from brake lights(red). It wasn't too long ago that the amber turn signal lens was extended to a continuous amber colored strip that covered the entire back end of the car for no other reason but aesthetics. 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:51 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I have to agree with the trend. I think the orange looks really out of place. I do agree with you about smoked tho wolfsburg-bit tacky, but I think clear would suit it a lot more.
Is it the law in america that you have to have these orange/amber lenses on the front fender/bumper? It's just strange that the euro version doesn't have them


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (swordfish1)*

The turn signals on the front and back of the eos are tastefully done and In my opinion require no modification beyond say the bi-zenon upgrade or the rear fog light (euro option). However, the side indicators play a tertiary roll in turn signal function considering the presence of turn signals on the side mirrors. Therefore, by installing an amber light but turning the housing clear to match the other turn signals around the car would in my mind bring the color scheme of the car together rather than stick out like the sore thumb it is now. If all the turn signals positioned around the car were amber then perhaps I would leave them all but in this case the side indicators are the odd man out and must be replaced.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_do the smoked or clear bumper side markers for the jetta also fit the EOS? as opposed to the ugly orange relectors?

The Mk5 Jetta and GTI bumper side markers are actually a much different shape. We have the EOS smoked and clear versions in the works. Rest assured we will post a new thread once they are available and in stock.
Thanks for your questions!


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

AWESOME keep us posted...and yes clear would look very sharp...the color of the bulb inside is amber, which is fine, as far as the rant above about boy racer looks i do agree i dont not want my eos to look like a fast and the furious car but i do want it to look sharp and eye appealing. With a clear lens, as in the front and side housings the driver can use any color clear\light blue\ yellow\ orange bulb they choose. And after changing the side bumper lens cover from orange to say clear or smoked this will complement and finish the car nicely. I understand VW thrives by safety but im not a school crossing guard and dont need orange plastic on my car to be safe! thanks ECS


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*

P.S.
Just installed the blow off valve, the thing sounds great man, very masculine not like those girly Japanese cars....no CEL problem and also no over aggresive output....great product ECS strongly reccomed....
only thing is it took me over an hour and a half to get the thing to fit in right...not ur fault just the way VW positions things...very tight and precise (germans)


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Is it the law in america that you have to have these orange/amber lenses on the front fender/bumper? It's just strange that the euro version doesn't have them

Some codes vary by U.S. state; California specifies a front side marker lamp of white or amber, and turn signals that are white or amber visible to front, and red or amber visible to rear.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (cityjohn)*

More products!
*OEM Grocery Bag Hook With Hardware*

Install these folding grovery bag hooks on top of your rear trunk these hooks will hold your grocery bag in place during your exciting trips to & from the grocery store.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*European Cup Holder*

European cup holder that you car hide simply slide the screen over the holders & get a cleaner look to you interior comes with a OEM bottle opener.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_More products!
*European Cup Holder*
European cup holder that you car hide simply slide the screen over the holders & get a cleaner look to you interior comes with a OEM bottle opener.


A bottle opener?!?!? How gauche. I would expect the European version to include a corkscrew


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (owr084)*

More!!!!
*NS Indigo Perfect Match Boost Gauge With Offset Steering Wheel Pod Kit*
Complete gauge kit includes everything needed to install a boost gauge on your MK5 2.0T
- MKV Steering wheel gauge pod
- All Wiring & hose accesory specifically desgined for the Mk5 2.0T
- No-Buzz T-Fitting specifcally designed for the 2.0T
- NS Indigo perfect match boost gauge
Using the identical LEDs that light the Mk4/Mk5/B6/B7 Volkswagen instrument panel the Indigo™ gauges are a new cost-effective option for VW enthusiasts.
With details such as a lighted red needle a backlit black gauge face and lettering that matches the instrumentation the Indigo™ gauges will give you that factory look.
Pre-wired and complete with 6’ of nylon tubing connectors and fittings the Indigo™ boost gauge is an economic and simple solution for matching your Volkswagen instrumentation

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*VDO Boost Gauge With Offset Steering Wheel Pod Kit*
Complete gauge kit includes everything needed to install a boost gauge on your MK5 2.0T
- MKV Steering wheel gauge pod
- All Wiring & hose accesory specifically desgined for the Mk5 2.0T
- No-Buzz T-Fitting specifcally designed for the 2.0T
- Tri-Led Blue bulb for the VDO guage
- VDO Boost Guage


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Do you expect to get the cup holder in cornsilk beige and is there something missing on the bottom of the cup holder in the pictures because there is only a grip surface on half of the bottom.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (aflaedge)*

Won't the drinks spill if it is installed sideways like that?


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (flheat)*

whats the purpose of the boost gauge? doesnt the ECU regulate that anyway?


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*

WE WANT THE SIDE BUMPBER MARKERS IN CLEAR OR SMOKE!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_whats the purpose of the boost gauge? doesnt the ECU regulate that anyway?

The boost gauge is more of a visual indication of how the car is performing. There are no performance gains by installing a boost gauge, it's just a way to monitor the boost levels and dress up the interior a bit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Do you expect to get the cup holder in cornsilk beige and is there something missing on the bottom of the cup holder in the pictures because there is only a grip surface on half of the bottom.

At this time, we are not planning on stocking the cup holder in beige. If there is enough demand for it, we may consider stocking it in the future.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

More!!!
*OEM EOS Monster Mat Set*
The best floor mat available to protect your VW's interior from all kinds of natural elements.
These high-quality rubber mats are made to take the abuse of an active lifestyle. They will protect the vehicle's carpet from most anything. Snow sand, mud, rain and slush are all trapped in the deep grooves away from the carpet and your shoes. Positive retention clips and a nibbed back help ensure the mats stay in place. These floor mats come in sets of four with model nomenclature on the two front mats.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Has anybody installed the Smoked sideview mirror indicators on their car? I'd like to see how they look against the thunder blue. If it meshes fairly well I would consider it for the stealth factor.
P.S. ECS guys, how long till we get those gawdy orange side markers cleared?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (aflaedge)*

My wife (who drives the EOS) talked to ECS yesterday. They said the side makers are still "a little ways away" -- but we are local and plan to be there the moment they ask for us to come down to test fit. So we're stoked ... and if I hear anything from them I'll def keep you posted.
We have Island Grey and plan to run smoked markers both on the bumper and mirrors. We might do them all together, but if we do the mirror ones I'll post pics of that. Hope ECS comes out with even more EOS products...


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hey, ECS, thanks for your updates, but the rubber Monster Mats for Eos are currently listed in the VW Driver Gear Fall/Winter 2006 catalog, page 24 (for pics), page 57 (for prices) Eos MY07+ p/n 1Q1 061 550 H 041.
$72 (US) for a set of four.
You can also see them at http://www.drivergear.vw.com
Are yours different?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Hey, ECS, thanks for your updates, but the rubber Monster Mats for Eos are currently listed in the VW Driver Gear Fall/Winter 2006 catalog, page 24 (for pics), page 57 (for prices) Eos MY07+ p/n 1Q1 061 550 H 041.
$72 (US) for a set of four.
You can also see them at http://www.drivergear.vw.com
Are yours different?

No, ours are the same thing you see in the catalog, although our price is slightly better








Thanks!


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I'd purchase one (European cup holder) when you have it cornsilk beige.


_Modified by ATLeos at 10:55 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (ATLeos)*

Does anyone know where I can get an EOS cap (base ball style)?


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Hey, ECS, thanks for your updates, but the rubber Monster Mats for Eos are currently listed in the VW Driver Gear Fall/Winter 2006 catalog, page 24 (for pics), page 57 (for prices) Eos MY07+ p/n 1Q1 061 550 H 041.
...
You can also see them at http://www.drivergear.vw.com


I can't find anything for EOS at the http://www.drivergear.vw.com. EOS isn't one of the choices when you choose a car.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_I can't find anything for EOS at the http://www.drivergear.vw.com. EOS isn't one of the choices when you choose a car.

It isn't up on their (VW Drivers Gear) web site yet, but the newest Drivers Gear catalog does show EOS products. Their web site sucks, always has, always will. It is always late to show new items.








ECS is probably more up to speed with products than the actual MFG.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (Shaka)*

We have *even more* products and kits now available in stock for the EOS!
*EOS Service Kits and Maintenance Items*
ECS Tuning is proud to bring EOS owners maintenance items and service kits! Stay on top of your scheduled maintenance! 
Be sure to check out our service kits that include an *ECS* Magnetic Drain Plug!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OEM IPod Wiring Adapter*
Specially developed to work with Volkswagen radios you can now bring your digital music collection on your iPod into your Volkswagen vehicle with this iPod adapter kit. The kit mounts to the back of your radio and you safely store your iPod in the glove box away from prying eyes while controlling your music and iPod functions through your vehicle's radio. The adapter also allows you to conveniently charge your iPod.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OEM Front Mudflap/Splashguard Kit*
Stylish and functional, these splashguards are specifically designed for your Volkswagen EOS. Fitting precisely, the guards will protect your car from roadside debris, mud and other hazards. Splash guards are black. Each set contains two splashguards.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OEM Rear Mudflap/Splashguard Kit*
Stylish and functional, these splashguards are specifically designed for your Volkswagen EOS. Fitting precisely, the guards will protect your car from roadside debris, mud and other hazards. Splash guards are black. Each set contains two splashguards.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: New Products In Stock !!! (KeithK)*

In the search area type in Eos and you'll see choices.


----------

